# Whatup Bros!



## bocn (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey fellas, just dropping in to introduce myself since ive been using this site for over 2 yrs for an informational source.. Born and raised in Florida but I fuckin hate oranges... 30 yrs 6', 220 pnds, been working out on and off since high school. Currently doing Insanity program just started week 3 with lifting inbetween.. gotta say at the end of the day im really exhausted but no pain no gain right? Goal is to get down to about 210 fuckin ripped... thanks for all the info so far, look forward to sharing/reading the reviews.. thanks, cheers.   

Btw I went with Christy Mack as my avatar for personal reasons   who can resist pornstars eating ice cream right!? Right!  -b


----------



## Jersey gym rat (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome aboard bocn, local floridian transplant here as well. Loving the weather the past few days! Plus the gun shows are so nice...


----------



## bocn (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks! Yea gun shows are nice.. bought a DE for 400 bucks ab a month ago that I still havent fired yet cuz the weathers been kinda shitty.  Never been to jersey, all I know ab it is what I caught in the reality tv show but I try not to discriminate cuz gtl isnt such a bad life style lol eapecially if u live in south fl


----------



## Riles (Mar 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 11, 2015)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## bocn (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## littlekeys30 (Mar 12, 2015)

welcome


----------



## gymfun (Mar 20, 2015)

Whats wrong with oranges?


----------



## jozifp103 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Welcome brother.*


----------

